

10 things every software developer should do in 2014 - jonpreecedev
http://jpreecedev.com/2014/01/18/10-things-every-software-developer-should-do-in-2014/

======
justinzollars
I did like the focus on design however this might have been a better list in
2008. I would prioritize learning a mobile technology first.

~~~
jonpreecedev
Fair comment, but the list isn't in any particular order. :)

